# They're all dying :(



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

The French lop girls all got bloat  
It's my own fault as I gave them some brown bread and greens.
I found 1 dead yesterday morning and the girl I was going to keep had a fit in my arms and died  they are all in the vets being treated but 1 died over night and it's not looking good for the others.
Keep the remaining 5 in your thoughts as they sure as hell going to need it.
Lil miss your fave isn't looking good or is the blue butterfly.
So glad I'm never going to breed again!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Oh no I am so sorry Frags
Sending loads of vibes and hugs your way *hugs*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh god hun, if you were nearer i would take some and help, they are going to need a lot of care
how much brown bread did you give them? a little bit shouldnt have hurt


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Between the 8 they had 3 slices, they also had veg but it's deffo bloat as there tums are like balloons  
So gutted for them.
The girl that died in my arms I saved when she was 3-4 days old as she had chilled out of the nest so it made her special to me.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i hate to say it frags, but it could be something more then the bread, so little bread between them really shouldnt have blown them up so much


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

any updates on them yet frags? xxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh no Frags  
We are keeping fingers and paws crossed her for the remaining 5 
I dont think it could be your fault with the bread, thats not alot between them. 

*Heidi*


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. Hope they pick up soon they are in the best place.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

4  the beautiful blue butterfly went beyond return so was pts 
3 are looking better but unfortunately they don't think the agouti butterfly shown in other thread is going to make it.
2 of them wasn't too bad anyway and a 3rd showed no symptoms but I took no risk.
The boys and all other buns are fine so I'm not sure what else could affect1 hutch of buns and make them blow up like balloons?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

RIP little one  
Fingers still crossed for the other little-uns.
Did you give the others bread? If they all had it, then it shouldnt have just affected the girls should it? Do the vets have an idea of what could have caused it in just the girls?

*Heidi*


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so sorry to read this news, (hugs)


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

The vet says as there were more in 1 hutch and less room for them to run about they get bloated easier. They also had some greens which was new to them, the boys had less as there are only 3 boys. Im told that the ones that were effected worse prob ate alot more than the others, They think 2 are ok and the 3rd only slight. 3 are eating still, 2 are going toilet fine, 3rd is getting there but the big girl is very bloated.
Ive requested if she is any worse they are to end the pain.

Feel so bad!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh Frags 
Bunnies are so so sensitive stomach wise arnt they  
Rascal has had it twice and pulled through so I am hoping these little guys will be fighters aswell, even though they are young. At least they are in the best place, warm and being fed and treated with what they need to get through it.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Oh my god hun that is awful news for you and the buns. sending you positive thoughts and a big hug xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

so very sorry to hear this awful news Frags  everything crossed your remaining bunnies pull through x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Sending you a HUGE hug-
have absolutely no experience in what you are going through ,but can tell by your posts that you are in bits!!!!!
We are all here for you-thats what PF is all about 
Thinking of you 
Maureen


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

So sorry I feel for you


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone, been trying to keep myself together and busy.
Have got a new member to introduce to you but it dont feel appropriate now (not a bunny) to be excited about her.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun just caught up with this! Am so sorry for the ones you've lost and here's to hoping the others pull through!

As you know I am no expert...but I agree with Lil_Miss it does sound like something beyond your control! Sending positive vibes and hugs your way!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh so sorry Frags for your little ones, I can only imagine what a nightmare you are going through at the moment with worrying about them.

Hoping they pull thro and thinking of you.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

my thoughts are with you i know what its like to loose im sure you are doing all you can hugs to the ones who are left and i hope they pull through


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh Frags, so sorry hun  please don't beat yourself up, hope the others pulls through xx


----------



## Sakura-Chan (Aug 3, 2010)

frags said:


> The French lop girls all got bloat
> *It's my own fault as I gave them some brown bread and greens.*
> I found 1 dead yesterday morning and the girl I was going to keep had a fit in my arms and died  they are all in the vets being treated but 1 died over night and it's not looking good for the others.
> Keep the remaining 5 in your thoughts as they sure as hell going to need it.
> ...


They really should have been strong enough to cope with that. Surely that can't be the_ only _reason.

Ever heard of Aurofac? I don't know where you are in the UK/where it's available *where you are, but it's made by Massey. It's prescription only, but it's good stuff. If you get the other babies on that they'll have a fighting chance.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

any more updates hun?
i know how you feel about not wanting to share the good news, i got my Jack (hedgie) a couple of hours after i had my beautiful joe PTS, it was the only time i could have got him -hugs-

hope the others are staying strong for you


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so sorry to hear this frags what a heartbreaking thing to happen. I hope the remaining make a quick recovery and turn into healthy adults


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Not much change except lil miss (im calling her this as you liked her lil miss) is still fighting hard. 1 of the others have weakend.
I wont know any more until tomorrow as im at work tonight.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

lots of good vibes for them from me


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm sure there in the best hands frags only time will tell, you have raised so many healthy litters I'm sure these little ones will fight! have a good shift tonight xx


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just saw this thread. I am praying for the little ones x


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I've also only just seen this thread. How are they doing now? I'm sorry about the ones you've lost


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope the remaining buns pull through (((Hugs))


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

frags said:


> Not much change except lil miss (im calling her this as you liked her lil miss) is still fighting hard. 1 of the others have weakend.
> I wont know any more until tomorrow as im at work tonight.


still sending loads of vibes your way hun, everything crossed

you do know though, if you call her lil miss, she HAS to come here, yes? :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> still sending loads of vibes your way hun, everything crossed
> 
> you do know though, if you call her lil miss, she HAS to come here, yes? :lol:


If she pulls through i want her to come live with you 

Got myself a bottle of wine to have a chill out as im so stressed!!

BTW heres my new addition http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...heer-myself-up-warning-cuteness-overload.html 
The thought of her is keeping me going at mo x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh she is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want a Yorkie when I can get a dog


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Well i wanted a small girlie dog when i got Jake my GSD lol but we ended up rescuing him but i still longed for my little girl dog so hubby allowed me 
She is the only thing making me smile at mo


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> Well i wanted a small girlie dog when i got Jake my GSD lol but we ended up rescuing him but i still longed for my little girl dog so hubby allowed me
> She is the only thing making me smile at mo


Please don't feel guilty about it...allow her the priviledge for making you feel better


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Please don't feel guilty about it...allow her the priviledge for making you feel better


I will never stop feeling guilty im affraid  I bred them its my responsability to keep them safe. This is why im not breeding again!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear it frags xxxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

frags said:


> If she pulls through i want her to come live with you
> 
> Got myself a bottle of wine to have a chill out as im so stressed!!
> 
> ...


frags she is beautiful

dont feel guilty hun, you are doing the very best by them, i know of a few breeders who wouldnt have got the vet involved at all, they would either have shot them, drown them, or let nature take its course
everything happens for a reason, maybe the reason behind this is to tell you your decision to quit is a good one?

i know its hard, but but dont let this pull all the excitement away from roxies arrival

PS im going to hold you to my little name sake coming here :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Well sad news of another passing during night but lil miss has made progress & is now starting to poo sticky poo's 
The other 2 are not affected so I'm picking them up today and will give lil miss a huge hug.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Everything crossed for lil miss. Good news that two of them are well.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Thinking of you Frags, it must be heartbreaking for you. Glad you can pick 2 of them up today and that Lil Miss seems to be progressing well. Pics are needed to brighten our day up when you get them home. 

Love your pics of your soon to be new addition as well, bet you can't wait. She'll cheer you up which is what you need.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

so sorry you lost another  poor little bubbas
glad the others are doing well though, yay to poos!!!

keep fighting little ones


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I am so glad that you have 2 coming home, but so sorry that another has gone to the bridge  
I am keeping fingers crossed for "lil miss" and hoping that she is a fighter 

The pup is very cute btw!

*Heidi*


----------

